# Anyone keep alpacas with their goats?



## cherrynberry (Apr 26, 2022)

My mom really wants some alpacas and I want to get a few for her. It would be best if I can keep them with goats. The breeder that I am looking at DOES keep her alpacas with goats, BUT I want a few more opinions. From what I have read, they seem to eat roughly the same diet. 

Any other tips for alpaca care are welcome too. I know they are sensitive to heat, so that’s covered. Gosh, chicken math is a friend of mine, but I never imagined I would become a target of herd math!! 🤣

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 28, 2022)

cherrynberry said:


> My mom really wants some alpacas and I want to get a few for her. It would be best if I can keep them with goats. The breeder that I am looking at DOES keep her alpacas with goats, BUT I want a few more opinions. From what I have read, they seem to eat roughly the same diet.
> 
> Any other tips for alpaca care are welcome too. I know they are sensitive to heat, so that’s covered. Gosh, chicken math is a friend of mine, but I never imagined I would become a target of herd math!! 🤣
> 
> Any tips are appreciated.


@Bruce  ?

Don't know anyone else with Alpacas


----------



## Ridgetop (May 9, 2022)

No reason why not.  Llamas (their larger cousins) are kept as guardians sometimes.  We kept 2 llamas with our herd.  HOWEVER, make sure that you only keep geldings and females with your does.  If you want to breed the alpacas, keep the stud in with your bucks.  

We "adopted" a gelded llama and a young male entire and after the does kidded the discharge enticed the llama male to attempt to breed one of the does.  Luckily, I heard her screaming during the attempted rape and drove him off before he seriously hurt her.

Needless to say, he was in the trailer and off to the vet for a permanent solution to his libido that same day!


----------

